# Daisy chains and Spreadbars



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

I usually move to deeper water this time of year and spend more time trolling. 

I have been using a Mag 10 downrigger, flat lines and high speed diving planes for several years and have had good results.

I am trying something a little different, I am putting together a spread bar to use with my downrigger for trolling jigs. I would appreciate anyone experience in using spread bars or daisy chains with a downrigger.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Fly, I saw an episode of "The Spanish Fly" once where he actually put his spreader bar down on the down rigger just about 15 feet deep (you can adjust how far back you want the spreader bar) and then he ran another rod with a trolled bait about 20 feet behind the spreader bar. I am definitely going to try this someday. I have thought about this for awhile as well. If you run the spreader bar too deep, how can you get your bait down behind it if the downrigger is already being used for the spreader bar?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Run a release clip from the last bait on the spreader bar.


----------

